# where to get wood??



## car_action_01 (Sep 7, 2010)

I just finished a bbq pit and now i was wonder where to get some wood at? if anybody could help that would be nice! thanks!


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Your gonna get a lot of smart *** remarks if you dont tell us where you are located. Just a suggestion... 

Now for my answer: trees


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

Try the neighbors yard....


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

ahhh better not


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

viagra ?


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow...Lots of answers and no help. There is a place in League City on FM 518 just before you get to Clear Creek High School. It is across the street from Kilgore Hardware on 518. They have a large variety of smoking wood as well as firewood. Friendly staff.


----------



## bonecollector (Jul 7, 2009)

i have lots of died oak trees that you could come and get for more info please call 512-601-3379 ask for bil or barbara


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

if in richmond area, galvans sausage or vasbinders on 90 just north of the brazos river a bit. in santa fe area there is HA's off hwy 6 across from the fair grounds, maybe a touch north of them.


----------



## TOPHAND (Jun 29, 2009)

*BBQ WOOD*

www.TexasOriginalPits.com


----------



## TOPHAND (Jun 29, 2009)

www.TexasOriginalPits.com has fire wood and will deliver for a small fee


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.maxim.com/amg/GIRLS/Today's+Girl


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

juanpescado said:


> http://www.maxim.com/amg/GIRLS/Today's+Girl


. . . that was not nice . . . for me anyway . . . wg


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

saw big sacks of Hickory at HEB in Clear Lake....make a bed of charcoal and then add water soaked wood...I soak the wood 24 hours before I plan to fire up the pit...I've got a horizontal 55 gl drum with a 24 in fire box...start with a 10lb or thereabouts,sack of charcoal and when it is going goo,add a couple of sticks of hickory....keep adding wood till you wrap the meats....then just watch heat till cooking is through...if needed add more charcoal...you have done the smoking .


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Personal preference I think...but I have never soaked the wood. I don't see the point. If smoke is what you're after you should get PLENTY of it from wood chunks. Soaking them in water just makes steam as the absorbed water vaporizes off. Don't mean to start a soak vs. no-soak debate...just passing on the info I learned/read in my BBQ research. 

Now wood CHIPS...dif't story...but if you're smoking with chunks or logs I'd recommend not soaking them.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Williams BBQ Woods on Pinemont east of TC Jester. They got it all!


----------



## TOPHAND (Jun 29, 2009)

TEXAS ORIGINAL PITS SELLS MESQUITE, RED OAK, AND PECAN FIRE WOOD
BY THE 1/2 OR FULL PALLET " SRINK WRAPPED" AND CAN DELIVER TO YOU DRIVEWAY !!

GOOSE

SITE SPONSOR


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Car 01, just for grins where are you?


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Academy sells bags of logs if you only want to buy enough for just one or two smokes. 

Academy here sells oak, pecan, hickory, mesquite


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've used the HEB, wood, good, like every thing else HEB does!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Come to our deer lease. You can chop all the mesquite you can haul.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

X2...Academy just started selling the oak and I love it. Nice medimum sized pieces perfect for the firebox.



atcNick said:


> Academy sells bags of logs if you only want to buy enough for just one or two smokes.
> 
> Academy here sells oak, pecan, hickory, mesquite
> 
> -Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

*D.W. Vasbinder's*

http://2coolfishing.com/activities/shop/dw-vasbinders/print 
2011 E. Hwy. 90A, 
Richmond , TX 
(281) 342-0535


----------



## TOPHAND (Jun 29, 2009)

www.TexasOriginalPits.com has pallatised BBq wood


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Also check craigslist


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

scotccrn said:


> Wow...Lots of answers and no help. There is a place in League City on FM 518 just before you get to Clear Creek High School. It is across the street from Kilgore Hardware on 518. They have a large variety of smoking wood as well as firewood. Friendly staff.


Im about 2 miles from that guy and I bet I outsold him last winter. 22 cords last winter. 
Look under my name.

I have friends go to the country with me and load up their trucks for free.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Pier Pressure said:


> Im about 2 miles from that guy and I bet I outsold him last winter. 22 cords last winter.
> Look under my name.
> 
> I have friends go to the country with me and load up their trucks for free.


are you selling just oak?

I've stopped in that place and he sells mesquite, hickory, pecan - smoking woods...not just firewood.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

I can get whatever is needed.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> are you selling just oak?
> 
> I've stopped in that place and he sells mesquite, hickory, pecan - smoking woods...not just firewood.


How much do you need? Thanks for asking.


----------

